# Bald spot on Chi puppy + deformed ear.



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Let me start out by saying how much we love Izzie and wouldn't trade her for anything. These are just some things I've noticed and that kinda concerned me.

When I got Izzie at 9.5 weeks, she already had this bald spot on her head. It seems to have gotten more prominent since I've had her though. I added some pics but also took a video so you could see it better.






































Is that normal? Has anyone dealt with that? Is it a bald spot or a scar? Will it go away as she gets older? It's also right by her soft spot. In this pic where my finger is is where her soft spot is-









She also has a deformed ear. Her ear kinda flips back at the tip, which I know is normal and fine, and it'll probably straighten out as she gets older. But the back of her ears are different, one has less hair and is kinda deformed.











ALSO, Bella has some type of scar or something by her eye. I think it's a scar, I just wanna make sure..








You can also see it in the pic of them together up above.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone? Is her forehead a scar or just hair loss that'll grow back? Has anyone ever dealt with it before? 

What about her ear? Is it just a deformity? Or something that'll change?

And Bella's face? I'm assuming that is just a scar, but I just wanna be sure. Sorry so many questions!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It doesn't look like ringworm but I am wondering if something like it could cause the baldy spot there ??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks like a scar to me. I think her ear will be fine. I wouldn't worry about it at all. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Has she been checked for Demodex mites? It is maybe a spot that is starting and progressively gets bigger and then spreads to other areas sometimes. The areas mostly affected are the head, around the eyes, the legs, and the hind area. The vet can prescribe meds. for it. 
It also could be a scar? Has she been seen by the vet...they can take a small skin scraping and find out right away if it is mites or something else. 
She is such a little cutie!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I asked the vet and she said that sometimes puppies lose fur on their face from burrowing into blankets and stuff. They go again on the 15th, so I can ask again then.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It doesn't look like anything to worry about. She could have been playing & got scratched causing the hair loss. She looks healthy & like it will grow back in. The ear isn't deformed. The muscles in puppies ears are weak and most pups ears droop down. As they grow, the muscles get stronger where they can hold them up and they'll straighten out.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i'd ask the vet to do a skin scrape next time you go, just so you can rule out things like demodex mites and skin infections.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Her ear is deformed, it's not just the lil flip. Here's another pic..


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

I would have it scraped to rule out demodex mange or "puppy mange" as it is also called. My boyfriend's boxer puppy had it and were grossed out at first but apparently it is very common and not contagious. We were also told its commonly found on the head/face/around the eyes.

Jenna


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

The Harry Potter of the chi world watch out for her wand


----------

